# Faire tourner les jeux PPC et Classic sur Yosemite (émulateur ou autre solution)



## bdouchy (10 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'intention de ressusciter mes anciens jeux (Star Wars Racer, Cro-Mag Rally, Otto-matic, ...) qui ne fonctionne que sous PPC ou en environnement Classic. 
Si vous pouviez éclairer ma lanterne concernant un moyen miracle de faire tourner tout ça à partir de Yosemite, ça serait magnifique ! 
J'ai un peu bidouillé avec SheepShaver mais je n'arrive pas à partager les fichiers, si quelqu'un sait comment on y arrive, ça serait super coule. 
Et si quelqu'un connait un émulateur permettant de faire tourner Mac Os X Tiger sur Yosemite, ça serait encore plus coule 

Un grand merci !


----------



## Invité (10 Juillet 2015)

Un moyen super pas cher, comme chez moi :
sous le bureau j'ai un vieux StarMax (clone du Mac4400) avec une grosse carte vidée (32Mo ) qui tourne en G3@400MHz sous Os9.1
Il utilise la deuxième entrée de mon moniteur.
Il suffit que je mette l'ordi principal en veille pour y avoir accès…

Sans la carte accélératrice ça se trouve pour quasi rien !!!


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2015)

J'aurais pas dit mieux (et j'ai répondu à la même question sur un autre sujet). Enfin si perso j'essaye d'avoir plutôt des PowerBook pour une question de place.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2015)

bdouchy a dit:


> J'ai un peu bidouillé avec SheepShaver mais je n'arrive pas à partager les fichiers, si quelqu'un sait comment on y arrive, ça serait super coule



Ça tombe à pic : la solution coule de source (et une source, quand elle n'est pas chaude, est par définition super cool)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- a) Dans le dossier qui contient les ressources de démarrage de «SheepShaver» (où tu as l'application «SheepShaver.app», le disque dur virtuel .dsk, le fichier keycodes et la MAC OS ROM), tu crées un dossier vide auquel tu donnes le nom que tu voudras et qui sera, côté OS X, ton dossier-racine d'échange de fichiers avec le «Mac OS 9» émulé : je te suggère un nom comme 09-Partagé.

- b) Cela fait, lance ton «SheepShaver» et lorsque ta session de «Mac OS 9» est ouverte dans sa fenêtre, tu vas à la barre de menus supérieure du logiciel > *SheepShaver*/Preferences/Setup/Unix root --> presse le bouton à droite du champ d'affichage : *Browse...* --> une fenêtre s'affiche qui te permet de naviguer, dans l'arborescence d'OS X, au dossier 09-Partagé que tu choisis et tu presses le bouton : *Open* --> l'intitulé du dossier = 09-Partagé s'inscrit dans le champ d'affichage.

☞ Cette opération solidarise le raccourci créé par défaut par «SheepShaver» sur le Bureau de session de «Mac OS 9» émulé et intitulé UNIX avec le dossier-racine créé, côté OS X, dans le répertoire des ressources de «SheepShaver» --> tout élément que tu glisses, sous «Mac OS 9» émulé, dans l'espace du raccourci UNIX, se retrouve instantanément dans le dossier original 09-Partagé côté OS X; vice-versa, tout élément que tu glisses dans le dossier-racine 09-Partagé côté OS X, se retrouve instantanément accessible dans l'espace du raccourci UNIX côté «Mac OS 9» émulé.

Sur ton Bureau de session d'OS X, je te conseille de créer 2 alias connexes (superposés par exemple) : un ⤻SheepShaver (alias de l'application «SheepShaver.app») et un autre ⤻09-Partagé (alias du dossier-racine 09-Partagé) --> tu lances «SheepShaver» par double-clic sur l'alias ⤻SheepShaver ; et en double-cliquant l'alias ⤻09-Partagé, tu ouvres l'espace-racine du partage (le dossier-racine 09-Partagé) dont, côté «Mac OS 9» émulé, existe le raccourci intitulé UNIX sur le Bureau de session de «Mac OS 9».​
DONE.​


----------



## bdouchy (11 Juillet 2015)

Merci mon bon !


----------

